

Pricenoia - compare prices at every amazon site worldwide - josepe
https://pricenoia.com
pretty simple, cool and useful site.. compares prices of a product on every amazon store, in your currency, including shipping costs.
======
snaky
It would be nice to have a browser extension (or Greasemonkey script) and a
setting for choose currency manually (not based on geo- or language settings)

~~~
rach31
I saw it just adds a param when you change country, like:

<https://pricenoia.com/htc-one-32gb-silber?country=US>

And also looks it understands amazon codes diretly:

<https://pricenoia.com/B00BFUS8C6?country=US>

Easy to add in a greasemonkey script.

~~~
snaky
But my point is exactly that the country and currency tied together too tight.
I want to choose my country (non-US) for delivery calculation _and_ USD for
payment - because the card I use for Amazon is nominated in USD and because
currency of my country is just too volatile.

